# Online Golf Lessons



## Hacker105 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey People,

I posted this question on another forum but didn't get any good responses.

I've found a few websites that look promising for online golf instruction...

Personal Swing Coach

Golf Lessons

www.golfcoachdirect.com

I wanted to know if anyone has used any of these sites, and if so, what are your opinions???


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

There's no such thing as "good" online golf instruction. You need to find a good local professional if you want lessons. There's no substitute for the personal interaction, there's no way to get that online.


----------



## Hacker105 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cajun said:


> There's no such thing as "good" online golf instruction. You need to find a good local professional if you want lessons. There's no substitute for the personal interaction, there's no way to get that online.


I travel too much and do not have enough time to consistently take a lesson from a range pro at a stand alone location. However, I play a ton of golf so am always available to work on things. I just need a clear goal of WHAT to work on in MY swing. I don't need personal interaction to get that. I need to know WHAT to work on. I'd rather not pay someone for supervised practice after he told me what to work on 5 minutes into the lesson. There are a lot of golfers like me who need a better solution than traditional lessons. I'd rather take a lesson online from a reputable site than some range pro that may or may not know what he's talking about.

Again, has anyone used any of the sites listed above? Not looking for online lesson haters to respond.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Hacker105 said:


> Again, has anyone used any of the sites listed above? Not looking for online lesson haters to respond.


You asked for an opinion, I gave you my opinion...I don't believe online lessons will do much for anyone's game. I have not used any online lesson sites, but I do check out all of them that are posted here in one form or the other. I have taken a few lessons from a PGA pro. Most DO know what they're talking about. My advice would be to just play and not waste money on the millions of wanna be instructors on the internet. At least in person you can ask for a pro's credentials.


----------



## jacksparrow (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, I'm new to golf so I really need this one. Thank you for sharing it.


----------

